# IJOY Captain PD270 (Dual 20700 Mod)



## Chukin'Vape (3/5/17)

Just found this online, looks like Ijoy is yet again looking at new battery technology - the device also has 18650 adapter. Of course im interested in a new mod - especially a mod that can support a 30mm atty with no overhang - but interested to hear your thoughts on this device.

*Product Introduction*

*Captain PD270 TC BOX MOD *is a latest 234W Mod designed by IJOY. Powered by dual 20700 batteries, there is no doubt that it will offer you a stable and long-lasting vaping performance. For 18650 battery users, this device can be operated by a single adapter for an interchange. It comes with a bright and clear screen to indicate main menu of the operation. This device can download firmware updates via the micro USB port on the bottom. Large battery capacity yet compact size, IJOY PD270 is the inevitable choice for every vapers!


*Parameters*

Max Wattage: 234W
Resistance Range: 0.05-3.0ohm
Temperature control: Ti/Ni/SS coils
Battery Type: Dual 20700(included)
Thread: 510 thread

*It comes with*


1 x IJOY CAPTAIN PD270 BOX MOD（234W)
2 x IJOY 20700 Batteries
1 x 18650 adapter
1 x USB Cable
1 x Manual
1 x Warranty Card
Simple packing. Customary packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.

*




*

Powered by dual 20700 batteries
Compatible with most mainstream tanks
Applicable with 18560 battery via adapter
Firmware upgradeable
NI/TI/SS temperature control
TCR function

*



*

3 months for the IJOY Captain PD270 MOD.

Check some of the twisted420 pictures from his review -

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/5/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (3/5/17)

Hmmm 

will stick with 18650s untill LG/Samsung/Sony have 20700s readily available

A step forward though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/5/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Hmmm
> 
> will stick with 18650s untill LG/Samsung/Sony have 20700s readily available
> 
> A step forward though!



It has a lil adapter for 18650's - so I guess you can run your own batteries, but I also see they sell this unit with the batteries included - So I guess this will be a pretty expensive mod... Kinda bizarre


----------



## Raindance (3/5/17)

Did I not read somewhere that a new safer battery technology is being developed which is based on a 20700 form factor? Or did I dream that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brentg (3/5/17)

I read somewhere that the 510 might have the same problem as the Predator 228 mod. I really hope this is not the case.

Edit: Found the picture. The pic was removed so lets hope iJOY is going to fix the issue before release.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Did I not read somewhere that a new safer battery technology is being developed which is based on a 20700 form factor? Or did I dream that...



I do recall that some research was being done - however these 20700 have been used in mech mods (custom) for some time now, so its not really new to the market. I guess what we can expect is longer battery life - perhaps at a more stable heat vs amps discharge? Otherwise what would encourage us to move from 18650's?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brentg (3/5/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I do recall that some research was being done - however these 20700 have been used in mech mods (custom) for some time now, so its not really new to the market. I guess what we can expect is longer battery life - perhaps at a more stable heat vs amps discharge? Otherwise what would encourage us to move from 18650's?



The move will be that we have a good 30amp battery with 3000mah which was not possible with 18650's ?

Mooch did tests with a few 20700 batteries and they all range from 30-40amp.

Keen to see how these batteries are in real life usage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

For this application I think that a 21700 form factor would have been a better option for higher draw and larger capacities but the 21700 batts are on the pricey side. This is a frikken cool looking mod though, the rainbow one speaks to me 




@Raindance, There is a new battery out therebut the tech isn't quite "mainstream" just yet. That is the 2070 (if I recall correctly), I think Tesla are using them in their cars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (3/5/17)

Nice spot @Chukin'Vape they all seem to be going with these style mods now. Joyetech has one that looks so similar called the tap coming out. I like this style fire button and the ability to hold different size batteries. Very nice. And always awesome to be able to hold bigger atties

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (3/5/17)

Looks like a suped up cuboid

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (4/5/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> View attachment 93523
> 
> View attachment 93524


Nice job on the review.it certainly looks great, I saw a quick look from Mike Vapes and he was excited about it.Just what I need is my 26650s becoming obsolete since I have many sets! LOL! I also heard Tesla is using this battery technology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/5/17)

Cor said:


> Looks like a suped up cuboid


Exactly!!! I still have my cuboid in my rotation, flip this thing just keeps going! But this mod is defo a looker according to me. So does anyone know what 20700 batteries are out on the market?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Exactly!!! I still have my cuboid in my rotation, flip this thing just keeps going! But this mod is defo a looker according to me. So does anyone know what 20700 batteries are out on the market?


It looks like Sanyo and iJoy will be the top choices for 20700, Samsung makes one too but it doesn't look competitively priced and it's hard to get

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Attie (4/5/17)

I think the only 20700 batteries available at the moment are the Sanyo and iJoy ones.
The Samsung 30T is a 21700 battery, Mooch rated the 30T 3100mah 40A,don't know if they have a 20700,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/17)

Attie said:


> I think the only 20700 batteries available at the moment are the Sanyo and iJoy ones.
> The Samsung 30T is a 21700 battery, Mooch rated the 30T 3100mah 40A,don't know if they have a 20700,


You are correct, Samsung's one is a 21700


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/5/17)

*https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-great-performing-30a-3100mah-battery.784543/
Bottom Line*
The Sanyo 20700A is the second newly available 20mm x 70mm cell I have tested. The first was the 20700B (Sanyo 20700B 4000mAh 20700 Bench Test Results...a peek at the future?), a great high capacity cell I rated at 16A 4000mAh. At 10A-15A it runs about 25% longer than the LG HG2.

This 20700A is a true high performance cell that I am rating at a cool-running 30A 3100mAh. It performed well against the top 18650 cells for performance, vaping time, and safety (high amp rating). The 20700A...

...hits as hard as the Sony VTC5A at the start and easily holds its voltage up higher for considerably longer.

...runs about 20% longer than the VTC6 at 20A continuous down to 3.2V.

...runs 5°C cooler than the LG HB6 at 20A continuous and for about 230% longer. Yes, 230%.

While this cell will only fit in a custom battery sled it did just fit in the Xtar and Efest chargers I tested it in. I cannot say if it will fit in any 18650 charger. Otherwise it's charged at 4.2V just like our 18650's. It's "standard" charging rate is 2.2A so 2A charging is no problem and won't decrease its overall life. I am giving the Sanyo 20700A a maximum vaping amps (MVA) rating of 45A.

Here's the datasheet: https://www.imrbatteries.com/content/sanyo_ncr20700a.pdf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/5/17)

Got mine today - so far so good!!!

Too early to compare battery life etc but it is a fantastic mod. Easy to use, LOVE the over-sized firing button, form factor, etc.

Will let you know how it goes - but so far, no complaints!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699 (1/6/17)

I want one now so badly just watched a review of it and Im dying to get one.


----------



## NeXuS (14/4/18)

watch this >

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

i have 2 love them


----------



## NeXuS (14/4/18)

Morph699 said:


> I want one now so badly just watched a review of it and Im dying to get one.



Dunno man after that vid i watch, the carbon fibre wrap and the flip bottom is a big of deal breaker. Check the Finger on the Screen when selecting different modes.


----------



## NeXuS (14/4/18)

Scouse45 said:


> Nice spot @Chukin'Vape they all seem to be going with these style mods now. Joyetech has one that looks so similar called the tap coming out. I like this style fire button and the ability to hold different size batteries. Very nice. And always awesome to be able to hold bigger atties


The button is probably the best feature. Think its quite a nice design. Wish they focused more attention on the firmware and the cheap wrap


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

NeXuS said:


> Dunno man after that vid i watch, the carbon fibre wrap and the flip bottom is a big of deal breaker. Check the Finger on the Screen when selecting different modes.


both are 5 months old wraps are still perfect


----------



## NeXuS (14/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> both are 5 months old wraps are still perfect
> View attachment 128971



Worried if you get any leakage, it might get behind the wrap and lift from the mod, guess it depends on the atty you have on there. Looks good tho!


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

NeXuS said:


> Worried if you get any leakage, it might get behind the wrap and lift from the mod, guess it depends on the atty you have on there. Looks good tho!


nope had a leaking ammet and still all good. u get the pd18650 as well


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

they are cheap now look


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

Love my Captain as well. Has not missed a beat.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Love my Captain as well. Has not missed a beat.


and hits hard every time 
just the dore now and then keeps opening up


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> and hits hard every time
> just the dore now and then keeps opening up


Oh yes. Luckily I've had no problems with the door, but then again I am very OCD. I baby my mods and atties. Not a mark on any of them (yet)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Oh yes. Luckily I've had no problems with the door, but then again I am very OCD. I baby my mods and atties. Not a mark on any of them (yet)


show me the underside dont believe you


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> show me the underside dont believe you
> View attachment 129012


Okay, you win.  Some marks on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

Waiting for the new Geekvape Aegis Legend now.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

can work want this one
http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/223...-mod-silver-1200w-2-x-18650.html#.WtJMxsu6KdM


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> can work want this one
> http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/223...-mod-silver-1200w-2-x-18650.html#.WtJMxsu6KdM


I want the black one.


----------



## NeXuS (15/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> View attachment 129011
> 
> nope had a leaking ammet and still all good. u get the pd18650 as well



Nice man, can you send me some pics on how you wick your ammit?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (15/4/18)

NeXuS said:


> Nice man, can you send me some pics on how you wick your ammit?


here is the post


----------

